# Lem sausage stuffer on sale



## Nefarious (Mar 11, 2022)

Lem 5 lb stainless stuffer


----------



## DougE (Mar 11, 2022)

Good price, and as usual, things always go on sale after I already bought them.


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 11, 2022)

DougE said:


> Good price, and as usual, things always go on sale after I already bought them.


Yea, I won't be using it for.maybe 6 weeks until.I can walk again.  but I check from time to time.  With the savings I can fill up my mini cooper


----------



## DougE (Mar 11, 2022)

I doubt I'd get half a tank with the savings for my 2500HD at what diesel is going for right now.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 11, 2022)

Worth every penny.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 11, 2022)

DougE said:


> I doubt I'd get half a tank with the savings for my 2500HD at what diesel is going for right now.


Isn't that the truth, $4.35 Monday for 50/50 blend as we are sub zero temps yet.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 11, 2022)

With the way things are going right now, buying today will be cheaper than later. I think inflation is here and will be for a while.


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 11, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> With the way things are going right now, buying today will be cheaper than later. I think inflation is here and will be for a while.


Will be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 11, 2022)

I really can't wait to start making link sausages.  Sausage is my main food group.  With a couple of varieties, I'm good for lunch every day


----------



## DougE (Mar 11, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Will be delivered tomorrow.


You'll be happy with it, I've found it easy to use.


----------



## DougE (Mar 11, 2022)

Now cleaning, well, let's just say that it takes as much time cleaning everything up as it does making sausages, between the stuffer, grinder, and whatnot.lol


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 11, 2022)

DougE said:


> Now cleaning, well, let's just say that it takes as much time cleaning everything up as it does making sausages, between the stuffer, grinder, and whatnot.lol


 All of the smoking grilling cleanup takes more time to clean then cook.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 11, 2022)

And its soooooo small


----------



## DougE (Mar 11, 2022)

BGKYSmoker said:


> And its soooooo small
> View attachment 528497


show off


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 11, 2022)

DougE said:


> show off


Seriously


----------



## DougE (Mar 11, 2022)

No kidding though, I'm good doing 5# batches.


----------

